# New kernel from 605.9?



## arh2o (Aug 16, 2011)

Can anyone on the 605.9 RUU tell me if the stock kernel is different that the most recent one from HTC. The most recent I know of is: *2.6.35.10-g00f8966 October 6, 2011*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

I haven't read ANYWHERE that the update even includes a kernel.


----------



## Lohk (Dec 13, 2011)

arh2o said:


> Can anyone on the 605.9 RUU tell me if the stock kernel is different that the most recent one from HTC. The most recent I know of is: 2.6.35.10-g00f8966 October 6, 2011
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hope this is what your looking for


----------



## arh2o (Aug 16, 2011)

Yep thanks! Definitely a new stock HTC kernel came with the update, since it's timestamped November 18.

605.5 kernel was timestamped October 6.


----------



## Lohk (Dec 13, 2011)

arh2o said:


> Yep thanks! Definitely a new stock HTC kernel came with the update, since it's timestamped November 18.
> 
> 605.5 kernel was timestamped October 6.


Ok cool


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

They release source?


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

I downloaded the 'update' from a link someone posted and opened the ZIP file. There's no boot.img in there... I suspect they patch the build.prop file with different TEXT only.


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

hall said:


> I downloaded the 'update' from a link someone posted and opened the ZIP file. There's no boot.img in there... I suspect they patch the build.prop file with different TEXT only.


Well that seems quite pointless


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

the point was to trick everyone in this thread!


----------



## swfreak18 (Sep 28, 2011)

I've extracted the stock kernel from the 2.11.605.9 update and zipped it up for anyone who wants it.

http://www.multiupload.com/TLDPWUXYF4
MD5: 0A6BE3CF9FFC451BC9861920ADD97367

As you can see in the screenshots, the version number and dates have changed so it should be different.
Just wipe cache and flash the zip in recovery. Confirmed working on Gingeritis 3D but should work on any Sense-based rom. As always, flash at your own risk. I recommend performing a backup just in case.

Kernel version from 2.11.605.5:








Kernel version from 2.11.605.9:


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

You pulled a kernel from the ~34mb ZIP ?


----------



## arh2o (Aug 16, 2011)

swfreak18 said:


> I've extracted the stock kernel from the 2.11.605.9 update and zipped it up for anyone who wants it.
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/TLDPWUXYF4
> MD5: 0A6BE3CF9FFC451BC9861920ADD97367
> ...


Awesome, thanks so much!!!!


----------



## swfreak18 (Sep 28, 2011)

> You pulled a kernel from the ~34mb ZIP ?


No, it was pulled from the full RUU that has been posted. See http://rootzwiki.com...21-ruu-2116059/


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Ooops, I dug deeper and there IS a boot.img file in that 34mb update after all. There's a firmware.zip inside the main zip that I wasn't able to open (on a Mac). Had to use 7-Zip (it seems WinRAR will work too) to open it.


----------

